# hammering away at



## THE-GULP

Bună,

The Journal also mentions that Microsoft is still *hammering away at* their "secret" Courier device which Gizmodo profiled last year in videos and still images of all sorts

De aseamănă,jurnalul menţionează că Microsoft *____*la secret-ul lor Courier dispozitiv care Gizmodo profiliat anul trecul în video şi există imagini de tot felul.

Puteţi să îndreptăţi această frază?


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

În acest context aș spune că Microsoft _încă lucrează [intensiv?]_...

Un mic sfat: "The Journal" e probabil un nume și ar trebui păstrat ca atare.


----------



## THE-GULP

Bună,

  Mulţumesc pentru ajutorul tău.


----------



## szivike

Hi,
I would say this:

De asemenea, The Journal menționează că Microsoft încă mai lucrează intensiv la dispozitivul "secret" numit Courier, cel care a fost analizat decătre Gizmodo anul trecut în diverse video-uri și imagini statice. 

I've looked for "*profiliat*" in dexonline and I cannot find it which makes me think that it's not a word in Romanian. That's the reason why I used "*analyzed - analizat*" in my sample sentence but if it's some sort of technical term, you should keep the original one. Or you could try "*profilat*" which means to contour, to evidentiate.


----------



## THE-GULP

Mulţumesc  Szivike!


----------



## farscape

Câteva sugestii...

_The Journal_ menţioneză de asemenea că Microsoft continuă să lucreze intensiv/susţinut/din greu la tablet-PC (-ul lor) "secret" Courier pe care Gizmodo l-a prezentat anul trecut cu clipuri video şi diverse fotografii.

Later,


----------



## Trisia

Nu că aș vrea să fiu polițistul rău, dar aici nu facem corecturi amănunțite, ci răspundem la întrebări.

Oricum, deja există destule sugestii foarte bune, așa că putem să terminăm discuția.

Trisia
(cu insigna de moderator și șapca de sectorist)


----------

